# Is 8000k lighting temperature ok?



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

It's absolutely fine.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

People generally use the 8000's to make red and orange plants pop more but I'm sure it'd be fine. Might be good to get some more feedback on this though. I know that all of these bulbs have a broad spectrum but mainly focus on what they are labeled as, with this one being 8000k.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

The temp is fine, I personally prefer the 8000k-10000k temps, the higher you go though the less red there is in the light unless otherwise specified, in the case it's low on red adding a couple of 10 watt red LEDs is cheap


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

OK great, so I can expect my plants to grow well then! I was worried it wouldn't have the right light for plants to grow.


----------



## FishWorks AK (Mar 8, 2012)

*8000k "spectrum"???*

I have two 250 watt 8000k Amano "green" bulbs. Amano sells 8000k green or red bulbs. They are a great spectrum, the specific color is meant to enhance the color of either the reds or the greens. While it doesnt matter which color, they benefit both as far as growth.


----------

